# Dandelion leaves salad and mashed nettle



## besherat (Apr 26, 2019)

In my home kitchen, I like to prepare a simply recipes. I am a big supporter of healthy eating, I avoid purchasing any artificial products and I think it's the best way to take what you can find in nature. Today I prepared a salad of dandelion leaf, very healthy for detoxification of the organism in the spring time. I'm so afraid of GMO food, which is all around us.


















Salad is very simple. I picked dandelion leaves from the garden and washed them well. I added a salt and let them stand for a while, to drop the bitter taste that they had, squeezed it and chopped. I added pepper, oil, garlic and wine vinegar and mixed it well. Finally, I added the hard boiled eggs that I already have, because Easter is still here in my country.

I cooked nettle, salted, squeezed and cut up. In the frying pan I warmed up a little oil and added two tablespoons of flour and slowly fry. I added nettles, quickly mixed and poured some milk. I mixed it to the desired density and added a garlic in it.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

The two main spring foraging foods around me! Nettle MUST be cooked to remove the component that makes your skin burn!


----------



## besherat (Apr 26, 2019)

Maryb,thank you for response. Yes, all of us can see nettle and dandelion leaves around. That's the reason, why I post this simple, but wonderful recipe. Many of us see it, but don't used it and it's a big mistake to miss all those precious things that nature gives us.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I make a hot bacon dressing for dandelion salad. Good pairing!


----------



## besherat (Apr 26, 2019)

maryb said:


> I make a hot bacon dressing for dandelion salad. Good pairing!


I believe it has eased the bitterness that this salad has.


----------

